# Government collleges merit lists of punjab Declared.



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Merit lists for government colleges of punjab has been declared.

Last merit Of Colleges is following

King Edward medical university, Lahore 87.2091

Allama iqbal medical College , Lahore 85.4727

Services institute of medical sciences,Lahore 84.0909

Fatima Jinnah Medical college, Lahore 83.9182

Nishter medical college, Multan 83.6273

Punjab Medical college, Faisalabad 83.1091

Rawalpindi Medical college, Rawalpindi 83.0182

Quaid-e-Azam Medical college, Bahawalpur 82.5909

Sargodha Medical college, sargodha 82.4909

Nawaz Sharif Medical college, Gujrat 82.3182

Shaik Zaid Medical College, Rahim yar Khan 82.1636

Gujranwala Medical college, Gujranwala 82.0545

Sahiwal Medical college, sahiwal 81.9545

Sialkot medical college, Sailkot 81.8364

D.G khan medical college, DG khan 81.7727

Demont'morency Institute of Denstisry,Lahore 81.7636

NIshter Institute of Dentistry, Multan 81.6727

Dental Section Punjab medical college,Faisalabad 81.6273 

BEST OF LUCK TO EVERYONE.


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

congrats to all those who got in#happy


----------



## raza77 (Oct 16, 2010)

Is the merit list of private medical colleges in punjab going to be lower than these?


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

@^Yes,thats right.


----------



## Salman_Khaliq (Dec 30, 2010)

whats the merit list for self finance seats ( Pakistani nationals on Foreign seats)?


----------

